# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Le forum est de retour
Ca s'imposait, il fallait le faire, c'est fait : le grand ménage de printemps a commencé. Oui, je sais, on est presque en été, mais bon, vu la météo on va pas chipoter. Au programme, un beau nettoyage du forum avec :
 - La *suppression du sous-forum Left4Dead* qui était en état de décomposition avancée
 - La *suppression du forum Barre de Vie* dont Pipomantis a lui-même débranché la prise dans un moment d'une rare intensité émotionnelle. Quant au site Barre de Vie, il restera actif mais ne sera plus mis à jour et remplacé à terme par Canard Console.
 - La *création d'un nouveau sous-forum "Canard PC/Console - Les applis pour tablettes"* pour causer tranquillement de ces nouveaux supports.
 - La *correction d'un paquet de bugs* concernant les droits des utilisateurs, l'optimisation d'options de vBulletin, etc. Oui, ça ne se voyait pas, mais il y avait beaucoup de poussière sous le tapis. On a même récupéré un mec banni depuis deux ans qui crevait de faim caché dans un coin de la base de données. Maintenant tout est clean et propre. Petit exemple : il est à nouveau possible de rechercher des utilisateurs sur le forum.
 Et attention tenez-vous bien... La *fermeture de la mare aux connards*. Ouais, c'est du lourd, on sait. Mais il fallait le faire. Pas parce qu'on est des mecs pas fun, au contraire. Simplement parce qu'on aime la déconne et que la mare n'a pas eu le résultat escompté. Au lieu de produire du flood de qualité, elle a vite fini par tourner sur elle-même. Alors on a décidé de vous considérer comme des adultes. Plutôt que vous donner un coin où raconter n'importe quoi, on vous donne la possibilité de prouver que vous êtes drôles. Les topics de la pizza seront les bienvenus. Ceux qui n'ont rien à dire, par contre, seront dégagés vite fait. De toute manière, la rédaction et les modérateurs gardent droit de vie ou de mort sur tous les topics et nous invitons les contestataires à venir lire la nouvelle règle numéro 7 de notre charte. Oui, *deux nouvelles règles ont été ajoutées à la charte de Canard PC*.
 Et tout cela n'est que le début. On compte bien continuer à améliorer le forum et son interface, on a quelques idées à ce sujet.

Voir la news (0 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Jacques Atari

Bravo Canard PC !

On ferme la mare aux connards, véritable espace de discussion démocratique, et on cède aux sirènes des tablettes électro-numériques et autres conglomérats pommopohiles !

----------


## olih

Bien Bien.
J'ai bien cru un moment vu les tweets de Boulon que c'était plus cataclysmique que ça  :tired: .
PS: La règle 7 est sympa.

----------


## Daedaal

> Maintenant tout est clean et propre.




Maintenant que c'est tout propre, y'aura une réouverture des topics d'actu généralistes ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Okxyd

C'est dommage pour Barre de Vie, le concept était sympa mais le site était trop dispersé et fastidieux à parcourir.

----------


## Non_Identifie

Barre de vie dans sa première forme était excellent. Un peu foutraque mais surtout à cause du débit. Depuis qu'il pourrit sur pied par contre, c'était plus la même chose.
Du reste, maintenant que la technique est au point*, on peut se concentrer sur le reste.

*mon compteur de posts est à 764 sur canardpc.com, et je n'ai pas écrit tant de conneries. Avant ça le faisait sur les news uniquement, maintenant, c'est aussi sur la page d'accueil.

----------


## Eurok

J'ai la vague impression que certains ne respectent pas les régles ...

----------


## John Shaft

Tout ça avec la thune de mon ré-abonnement pris hier !  :B):  (faut dire que le message de rappel est émouvant et assomant à la fois  ::P: )

----------


## Eprefall

Moi j'préférais l'ancien design *ariencompris*.

----------


## gros_bidule

Moi j'aime bien quand le fofo et le site partent en vrac le temps d'un petit aprem, ça fait une sorte d'animation.
Si en plus c'est un plantage utile :  :B):

----------


## olih

> Moi j'aime bien quand le fofo et le site partent en vrac le temps d'un petit aprem, ça fait une sorte d'animation.
> Si en plus c'est un plantage utile :


T'imagine le regain de productivité dans les entreprises françaisesfrancophones !

----------


## Sk-flown

Et les topics sur la politique dans tout ça ?

Ce forum ne pense pas à l'avenir de nos enfants, bandes d'irresponsables, ça préfère se toucher sur des tablettes dont la mode est déjà passée depuis un moment...  :tired:

----------


## Orhin

Ceci est un message à caractère non-informatif.

Vous pouvez reprendre une activité anormale.

----------


## pins

> Et les topics sur la politique dans tout ça ?



Oh oui oh oui oh oui  :Bave: 
encore encore insulter des connards  :Bave:  :Bave:

----------


## Baron

Topic du coeur incoming...

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Oh oui oh oui oh oui 
> encore encore insulter des connards


 Seulement il n'y a plus de mare.

----------


## lordsupra

En tout cas, le forum est bien plus propre désormais, c'était une initiative qui s'imposait  :;):

----------


## Flad

> Topic du coeur incoming...


 Pourquoi tu divorces ? :con:

----------


## M0zArT

Tout ou rien est en train de devenir une mare aux connards bis.

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

Je ne comprends pas l’intérêt de foutre le flood débile dans Tout ou rien... On ne s'y retrouve plus avec leurs conneries...

----------


## DarzgL

> Tout ou rien est en train de devenir une mare aux connards bis.


Ça l'était pas déjà avant ?  ::trollface:: 

Et la règle 7, vous l'avez faite exprès pour Raphi ?  ::siffle::

----------


## Anton

> Powered by vBulletin™ Version 4.1.3


Vous ne passez pas en 4.1.12 ou 4.2 donc ? 

On peut rouvrir le topic politique donc ? Topic du cœur aussi ?

----------


## Colonel Abitbol

Je vois au passage que le nombre de posts nécessaires pour poster dans Achats & Ventes a été remonté à 50.

Du coup en tant que rookie je peux plus consulter mon annonce ni le topic des dons Steam, c'est ballot

----------


## KiwiX

> ça préfère se toucher sur des tablettes dont la mode est déjà passée depuis un moment...


Tiens, j'ai presque envie d'être d'accord avec toi.

----------


## kayl257

> Je vois au passage que le nombre de posts nécessaires pour poster dans Achats & Ventes a été remonté à 50.


 ::lol:: 
Enfin, depuis le temps que je le demandais!
Fini les attachés de presse venant échanger un jeux gratos contre un Diablo 3 ou un Max Payne 3.

----------


## lordsupra

Ca monte vite , 50 messages  :;):

----------


## Mthieu

Je suis pas sur qu'avoir sortit les connards de leur enclos soit une bonne chose... La moitié des sujets de la première page de "Tout ou ou rien" sont deja des topics a flood sans interets, la regle 6 est deja obsolète, alors que le forum n'est pas up depuis longtemps.

----------


## M0zArT

> Ça l'était pas déjà avant ?


Non.
La c'est juste puissance 9000 depuis hier soir et le talent d'un petit groupe de fanatiques.

----------


## moimadmax

Sinon pendant qu'on y est, ça serai possible d'avoir un API du forum pour les extensions des navigateurs ?
Je sais pas si l'option est payante ou pas. Mais au moins se pencher sur la question. C'est aussi dans votre intérêt au niveau de la charge serveur et bande passante.
D'avance Merci  ::):

----------


## Colonel Abitbol

> Enfin, depuis le temps que je le demandais!
> Fini les attachés de presse venant échanger un jeux gratos contre un Diablo 3 ou un Max Payne 3.


En l'occurence je vends un Diablo 3 Collector à prix coûtant, j'ai filé un bastion hier je voulais filer des pass RO2

----------


## kayl257

Je parlais pas de toi, mais des dizaines de grapilleurs dans les topics de dons et d'échange.
Toi t'as simplement pas eu de bol en tombant pendant une maj du forum.

Il te suffit de participer au forum et en 1 ou 2 jours tu seras à 50 posts.
La limitation c'est que pour les mecs qui s'inscrivent pour les dons et les reventes douteuses.

----------


## Say hello

Ce nettoyage est un scandale ! Un pur scandale !

J'ai dû travailler cet après-midi, vous vous rendez compte !
Tra-va-iller !

Une honte.  ::(:

----------


## Goji

> Je suis pas sur qu'avoir sortit les connards de leur enclos soit une bonne chose... La moitié des sujets de la première page de "Tout ou ou rien" sont deja des topics a flood sans interets, la regle 6 est deja obsolète, alors que le forum n'est pas up depuis longtemps.


Une poigne de velours dans un gant en fer.

----------


## Say hello

Et quid d'une poigne de fer d'une main de fer dans un gant de fer exercée sur une nuque de velours ?


M'enfin ça se tassera peut être avec le temps...
Ou quand ils verront qu'ils ne sont plus tout seul.

Bon sinon j'oubliais dans mon message précédent : Le retour de la recherche de membres c'est bienvenu, ça fait un moment que je me retrouve parfois à lutter pour retrouver un profil ou un message d'un utilisateur particulier.  :tired:

----------


## O.Boulon

Moi j'aime bien, ça me rappelle un forum que j'aimais y a longtemps.

----------


## Anton

Ouais, c'est super cool de voir une poignée de gens insulter une poignée d'autres (et réciproquement évidemment), pendant que la majorité regarde effarée ces topics occuper la tête de la section.
GG.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Dit le mec avec six pages d'infractions.
Comme dirait Djizousse, "Va falloir apprendre à vous aimer les uns les autres, bordel de merde".

----------


## Marchemort

Parce que ça fait pas des mois et des mois qu'on se fait insulter pour rien dès qu'il y a une merde ? 

Cette mauvaise foi. 

Non là c'est cool, du n'importe quoi, du lulz, pas besoin d'être mis au rebut, t'aimes pas tu lis pas.

----------


## lordsupra

Alors que le monde irait tellement mieux si les poignées de gens se faisaient des poignées de mains ( et réciproquement, évidemment).  :Emo:

----------


## Neit

> Je vois au passage que le nombre de posts nécessaires pour poster dans Achats & Ventes a été remonté à 50.
> 
> Du coup en tant que rookie je peux plus consulter mon annonce ni le topic des dons Steam, c'est ballot


Pareil  ::|: 
Heureusement que les topics à flood nous sont accessibles maintenant...




> Sinon pendant qu'on y est, ça serai possible d'avoir un API du forum pour les extensions des navigateurs ?
> Je sais pas si l'option est payante ou pas. Mais au moins se pencher sur la question. C'est aussi dans votre intérêt au niveau de la charge serveur et bande passante.
> D'avance Merci


+1

----------


## KiwiX

> Ouais, c'est super cool de voir une poignée de gens insulter une poignée d'autres (et réciproquement évidemment), pendant que la majorité regarde effarée ces topics occuper la tête de la section.
> GG.


 Allez, sois pas deg'.

----------


## Anton

> Dit le mec avec six pages d'infractions.
> Comme dirait Djizousse, "Va falloir apprendre à vous aimer les uns les autres, bordel de merde".


Ouais, dont les 9/10e pour _flood_, et 1 ban à la clé. 
Donc voilà.

Mais bon.

----------


## Dorak

edit : Merde mauvais topic.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Dit le mec avec six pages d'infractions.
> Comme dirait Djizousse, "Va falloir apprendre à vous aimer les uns les autres, bordel de merde".


Ahahah, c'est vrai...
A force de l'entendre jouer les vierges effarouchées je ne me rappelais pas qu'Anton avait autant de casseroles.

----------


## b0b0

> Ouais, c'est super cool de voir une poignée de gens insulter une poignée d'autres (et réciproquement évidemment), pendant que la majorité regarde effarée ces topics occuper la tête de la section.
> GG.


 Moi j'ai pas voulu ça, on m'a hacké mon compte.

----------


## Anton

> Ahahah, c'est vrai...
> A force de l'entendre jouer les vierges effarouchées je ne me rappelais pas qu'Anton avait autant de casseroles.


La plupart de toi, autant dire que ça ne compte pas. Faut insulter grassement pour être classé dans la catégorie nostalgique des humoristes de CPC, effectivement c'est pas mon registre.

Mais faut croire que voir une poignée d'imbéciles foutre le bordel t'amuse.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Alors que le monde irait tellement mieux si les poignées de gens se faisaient des poignées de mains ( et réciproquement, évidemment).


Si vous devez ne retenir qu'une seule chose de cette news, retenez ça. Aller prenez un peu de lubrifiant ce sera encore meilleur.
Et Anton à ta place j'éviterai les terrains glissants (oui, bon ok, lubrifiant, tout ça tout ça, trop lol). Juste comme ça. Maintenant tu respires.

Non d'ailleurs vous vous respirez tous. Marchemort, t'es désigné représentant de feu la mare. Toi et Anton vous allez vous faire un bisou. Vite, je commence à trembler.

----------


## lordsupra

Au fait, la balise :muscles: , on l'a quand ?

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Si vous devez ne retenir qu'une seule chose de cette news, retenez ça. Aller .


Alors que y'a Anton qui tente de clasher Boulon ?!
T'es ouf : c'est comme si tu nous disais que la seule chose à retenir d'un porno, c'est les décors.

----------


## Anton

Marchemort, représentant de la Mare  ::mellow::  

Et si j'embrasse un mec j'me fais arracher la tête, navré.

(smack quand même)

----------


## Marchemort

> Non d'ailleurs vous vous respirez tous. Marchemort, t'es désigné représentant de feu la mare. Toi et Anton vous allez vous faire un bisou. Vite, je commence à trembler.


Euh non ?  :tired:

----------


## kilfou

KL lisait feu la mare, pour proposer à Marchie un bisou entre hommes. Troll de l'année.  :^_^:

----------


## Lucaxor

> La plupart de toi, autant dire que ça ne compte pas. Faut insulter grassement pour être classé dans la catégorie nostalgique des humoristes de CPC, effectivement c'est pas mon registre.
> 
> Mais faut croire que voir une poignée d'imbéciles foutre le bordel t'amuse.


Ca fait un peu 2006 ton message.

----------


## Marchemort

> KL lisait feu la mare, pour proposer à Marchie un bisou entre hommes. Troll de l'année.


Ca SUFFIT dispersez VOuS Dans le CALME §§§ 

---------- Post added at 22h15 ---------- Previous post was at 22h15 ----------

Et mon topic il était pas bien sinon ?  :Emo:

----------


## Anton



----------


## O.Boulon

Moi je m'occupe pas de tout ça.
Je suis le président des bisous.

----------


## Lucaxor

> Moi je m'occupe pas de tout ça.
> Je suis le président des bisous.


J'ai voté blanc.  :tired:

----------


## Baron

J'avais pas noté le retour de la recherche des membres!

 ::lol::   ::lol::   ::lol::

----------


## Guest14712

Tout ce que j'espère c'est que Tout ou Rien ne va pas devenir un bordel sans nom avec des topics idiots en pagaille.

Par contre un seul topic à flood au milieu des autres comme avant c'est plus sympa. Au final la mare ça n'a créé qu'une opposition débile entre ceux qui y postent et les autres. Dans mon souvenir c'était moins marqué quand le topic à b0b0 était perdu dans la masse.

----------


## kilfou

> J'avais pas noté le retour de la recherche des membres!


Forcément, avec les petites bites qui reviennent, fallait bien ça. :/

----------


## Baron

> Forcément, avec les petites bites qui reviennent, fallait bien ça. :/


Wopitain  ::O: 

Là il me faut des prérequis parce que le sens de la remarque m'échappe  ::mellow::

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Euh non ?


 
Un bisou putaiiiiiiiiiiin!!!

----------


## Anton



----------


## Medjes

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baiser_...rt_%28Mafia%29

Vas y, embrasse, embrasse...

----------


## Lucaxor

> Wopitain 
> 
> Là il me faut des prérequis parce que le sens de la remarque m'échappe


Membre -> petit -> recherche.

Va falloir se mettre au niveau maintenant que le forum est à nouveau drôle.  :Cigare:

----------


## L-F. Sébum



----------


## Baron

> Membre -> petit -> recherche.
> 
> Va falloir se mettre au niveau maintenant que le forum est à nouveau drôle.


Holy mother!  ::o: 

Je l'ai pas vue...  :Emo: 

ET non, c'est pas la peine de rebondir...  :tired:

----------


## Marchemort

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/7b2a9d0...d84f141f70.jpg
> Un bisou putaiiiiiiiiiiin!!!


Non mais y a pas moyen.  :tired: 

Fait gaffe ou je te modobell pour acharnement.  :tired:

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Et pourquoi pas une division par zéro? Fous, vous êtes tous fous.

----------


## Molina

> Non mais y a pas moyen. 
> 
> Fait gaffe ou je te modobell pour acharnement.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Forcément, avec les petites bites qui reviennent, fallait bien ça. :/


Suffisait de fermer la Mare pour que tu sois drôle, en fait.

---------- Post added at 21h58 ---------- Previous post was at 21h58 ----------




> Et pourquoi pas une division par zéro? Fous, vous êtes tous fous.


Je pense qu'en divisant la note de Diablo 3 par 0  vous calmerez les mécontents du test.

----------


## Projet 154

À cause de cette MàJ, j'ai dû me consacrer à des choses utiles durant l'aprèm. Ce forum est une sandale!

Et le retour de la liste des membres est bienvenue.




> Suffisait de fermer la Mare pour que tu sois drôle, en fait.[...]


Fake! Kilfou ne peut pas avoir d'humour!

----------


## kilfou

:ouaiouai: 

Par contre doit y avoir un bug avec le nombre de messages, je suis à 17k, j'étais à 10 y a un mois...

----------


## Aghora

Si la mare a disparu, tes messages postés dedans aussi.

----------


## Marchemort

> Si la mare a disparu, tes messages postés dedans aussi.


Ils étaient pas comptés normalement.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

J'avais l'impression qu'il se "plaignait" de l'inverse: le nombre de messages a augmenté.
7000 en un mois c'est pas mal, même pour un flooder averti comme lui.

----------


## Anton

C'est sa prime de detag final des droits de modération. +7000 au _postcount_.

----------


## Marchemort

> J'avais l'impression qu'il se "plaignait" de l'inverse: le nombre de messages a augmenté.
> 7000 en un mois c'est pas mal, même pour un flooder averti comme lui.


7000 en un mois c'est énorme, j'étais le plus gros posteur de la mare sur un topic qui a duré environ un mois et j'avais 1200 messages environ. :derp:

----------


## Camui

Il est très bien ce nouveau forum, je peux enfin me logger comme au tout début, soit par le login intra topic. 
Alors qu'avant, c'était la déca-danse du canard en front page obligatory.

Je ne dirai rien sur les applis ipad, parce qu'au final ma pile de canard devient menaçante. Mais je ne tomberai pas dans les pommes. Non.

----------


## Baron

C'est scientifiquement prouvé que c'est n'importe quoi, effectivement  :tired:

----------


## gros_bidule

> 7000


Je crois que certains canards aimeraient des succès à la Steam/WindowsTruc. C'est important les succès. Surtout les succès CPC.
Vous dézinguez le forum un p'tit coup histoire d'implémenter ça ? D'avance, merci.

----------


## Brocoli Man

> KL lisait feu la mare, pour proposer à Marchie un bisou entre hommes. Troll de l'année.

----------


## Marchemort

No

Broco pls stop

----------


## M0zArT

Et sinon yorait pas moyen d'avoir un truc équivalent aux forums MesDiscussions.Net avec un système de drapal dès qu'on post dans un topic ?
Et que pour chaque utilisateur et chaque section et sous-section du forum, on puisse accéder à la liste de tous les topics dans lesquels on a posté ?

----------


## Anton

http://forum.canardpc.com/search.php?searchid=562383 via ton profil.
Via le forum c'est chaque ligne de sujet avec abonnement donc  dessus. Je ne sais plus si tu dois avoir pour cela obligatoirement activé un abo via les options puis le mode de suivi par défaut.

----------


## KiwiX

> perdu dans la masse.


 Une histoire perso à nous raconter, Duff ?

----------


## Detox

La règle n°6 s'applique aussi au magazine ?

----------


## Anonyme112

Pas fan de la suppression de la mare, on se retrouve avec 50 topics de merde dans "tout ou rien", c'est illisible.

----------


## Detox

Des topics légers dans "tout ou rien" ? Incroyable.

----------


## JPS

Moi ce que je retiens de tout ça, c'est que hier après-midi j'ai été obligé de bosser ! Obligé de bosser !

Sinon ouais, j'ai un peur de la multiplication des topics à flood.

----------


## Anonyme112

C'est pas léger, c'est débile. Après c'est sûr que je suis pas obligé d'y mettre les pieds, tant pis pour les 2 ou 3 sujets que je suivais.

----------


## Angelina

On s'en branle de la lisibilité. T'as qu'à lire le bottin téléphonique ou le manuel de la twingo si tu veux de la lisibilité.

----------


## Brocoli Man

C'est vrai que ça fait peur 
Perso j'ai une boule dans le ventre depuis hier soir avec cette angoisse qui monte, qui monte 

Qu'allons nous devenir ?  ::mellow::

----------


## Detox

> C'est pas léger, c'est débile. Après c'est sûr que je suis pas obligé d'y mettre les pieds, tant pis pour les 2 ou 3 sujets que je suivais.


Tu connais la fonction d'abonnement à un topic ?

----------


## kilfou

Y a aucun sujet sérieux normalement dans le tout ou rien.

Sinon pour les +7000 posts, je suis content en fait, ça fera d'autant plus rager une sommité intellectuelle du forum.  :Cigare:

----------


## Anonyme112

> Tu connais la fonction d'abonnement à un topic ?


Ouep, mais c'est un peu relou d'en arriver là. C'était une section plaisante, maintenant c'est une section à flood.

----------


## Brocoli Man

> C'est pas léger, c'est débile. Après c'est sûr que je suis pas obligé d'y mettre les pieds, tant pis pour les 2 ou 3 sujets que je suivais.


Le tableau de bord utilisateur, ca t'évoque rien ?
T'es pas obligé de retourner toutes les 5 minutes dans une sous-section pour voir un sujet que tu suis hein, just sayin'  ::siffle:: 

Par exemple, jusqu'à aujourd'hui je ne consultais que mes abos dans "tout ou rien" pour esquiver tous ces topics de victimes genre LDJ, GCDJ, ...

----------


## Anonyme112

Oui j'ai déjà répondu à ça. Bref, je donnais juste mon avis c'est tout, si ça vous convient tant mieux  :;):

----------


## Detox

> "Va falloir apprendre à vous aimer les uns les autres, bordel de merde".


 Le retour du J'ai dit.

----------


## Da-Soth

> Le retour du J'ai dit.


!laport

----------


## MrBoutade

> Sinon pour les +7000 posts, je suis content en fait, ça fera d'autant plus rager une sommité intellectuelle du forum.


Tu veux parler de cette communauté qui compare encore la taille du sexe ?

----------


## Brocoli Man

Rendez nous Gringo et ça sera parfait :3

----------


## Ulyses

Moi j'ai une proposition! Pourriez-vous attribuer un modo au topic des bons plans? Parce que le nouveau topic à flood en réalité, c'est là-bas depuis que kayl ne fait plus le ménage! Et ça me fait mal dans mon petit coeur de le voir traité ainsi, ce topic, il est mignon pourtant...

----------


## Aulren

Aller faites vous des Poutou

----------


## Cedaway

Zut! J'attendais patiemment d'avoir 100 posts pour avoir le privilège d'accéder à la mare aux connards...

----------


## Okxyd

Entre le retour des topic L4D dans la section online et la fusion de la mare et du "tout ou rien" j'ai l'impression d'assister à une mini réunification, c'est émouvant  :Emo: . Reste plus qu'à déterminer qui sont les crevards communistes de l'est et les riches capitalistes de l'ouest.

----------


## Incanus

"- Règle N°7 : Vous n'êtes pas en démocratie"

Ouais trop compliqué. Pi en plus ca marche pas, après les gens se mettent en tête qu'ils ont des droits, voire qu'ils sont capables de réfléchir, enfin ou on va quoi! Faut pas déconner merde, vous avez qu'à donner le droit de vote aux femmes et aux enfants aussi bien!

-----------------------------------


« Démocratie, ça veut dire gouvernement par la discussion, mais ça n’est efficace que si vous pouvez couper la parole aux gens. »
Clement Attlee

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Une bonne table rase, ya que ça de vrai !

----------


## olih

Tient je vois que la limite de 10k messages par fil de discussion avant fermeture et réouverture est de nouveau là.
Ça fait bizarre, on aura plus de page 666  :Emo: .

----------


## Aulren

> Tient je vois que la limite de 10k messages par fil de discussion avant fermeture et réouverture est de nouveau là.
> Ça fait bizarre, on aura plus de page 666 .


Ce sera juste la course au 9999ème post

----------


## clence

Tiens c'est génial ce truc. Avant on avait un topic pour les teubés, c'était bien, on était pas obligé de l'ouvrir. Après on a eu toute une section pour les teubés, c'était bien, ça leur donnait la place de s'ébattre et de lancer leurs cacas sur les murs, on était pas obligé de l'ouvrir.

Maintenant il vont juste nous pourrir totalement la section tout ou rien. Vous me direz "oui mais t'es con on s'en fout y'a que des topics bidons là-dedans!" Sauf que le partage entre Canard Café et Tout ou rien a été fait n'importe comment, sans doute par un trysomique ou un stagiaire, lors de la dernière mise à jour du forum.

Avec les modos aux abonnés absents (c'est simple, je crois que je n'ai plus pris de points depuis que Kayl est parti  :Emo: ) ça va être green. Enfin le tout ou rien sera juste une mare qui ne porte pas son nom, suffira de recréer les topics un poil sérieux dans le canard café.

----------


## Brocoli Man

Hu hu hu 
Remontées de bile  :^_^:  

Déglutis, ca passera mieux

----------


## Karhmit

> C'est pas léger, c'est débile. Après c'est sûr que je suis pas obligé d'y mettre les pieds, tant pis pour les 2 ou 3 sujets que je suivais.


C'est l'euphorie du début, ne t'inquiète pas. Tu verras ensuite ce sera comme pour les sections jeux vidéo, si quelqu'un lance un sujet qui n'intéresse personne, le topic tombera rapidement dans l'oubli. Et les modos ont promis de fermer les topics pas drôles.

----------


## Aulren

> Tiens c'est génial ce truc. Avant on avait un topic pour les teubés, c'était bien, on était pas obligé de l'ouvrir. Après on a eu toute une section pour les teubés, c'était bien, ça leur donnait la place de s'ébattre et de lancer leurs cacas sur les murs, on était pas obligé de l'ouvrir.
> 
> Maintenant il vont juste nous pourrir totalement la section tout ou rien. Vous me direz "oui mais t'es con on s'en fout y'a que des topics bidons là-dedans!" Sauf que le partage entre Canard Café et Tout ou rien a été fait n'importe comment, sans doute par un trysomique ou un stagiaire, lors de la dernière mise à jour du forum.
> 
> Avec les modos aux abonnés absents (c'est simple, je crois que je n'ai plus pris de points depuis que Kayl est parti ) ça va être green. Enfin le tout ou rien sera juste une mare qui ne porte pas son nom, suffira de recréer les topics un poil sérieux dans le canard café.


Il faut montrer au monde à quel point c'est drôle de jouer avec son caca. :règle n°6:

----------


## clence

> Et les modos ont promis de fermer les topics pas drôles.


Tu veux dire deux jours plus tard?  :tired: 

Enfin bref c'est pas grave les seuls topics dans lesquels je postais sérieusement étaient le topic de l'actu et le topic du coeur  :Emo:  Il me reste encore le topic du logement pour insulter les provinciaux  :Emo:

----------


## Okxyd

> C'est l'euphorie du début, ne t'inquiète pas. Tu verras ensuite ce sera comme pour les sections jeux vidéo, si quelqu'un lance un sujet qui n'intéresse personne, le topic tombera rapidement dans l'oubli. *Et les modos ont promis de fermer les topics pas drôles.*


Ça j’attends de voir.

----------


## clence

> C'est l'euphorie du début, ne t'inquiète pas.


Mouais quand tu vois que dans la mare ils ont tourné pendant des mois en postants des posts d'un seul mot pioché dans une base d'une quinzaine de termes tournant autour des productions du corps humain et des mamans, je doute.

J'ai également peur que la proximité des topics à flood entraine la contamination (déjà visible d'ailleurs) des topics raisonnables, genre le GCDJ.

----------


## Aulren

> des topics raisonnables, genre le GCDJ.


Je vois que tu as compris la règle n°6 ! Félicitations !

----------


## Karhmit

> Ça j’attends de voir.


Ils en ont déjà fermé une dizaine hier et banni un utilisateur.

---------- Post added at 11h34 ---------- Previous post was at 11h31 ----------




> Mouais quand tu vois que dans la mare ils ont tourné pendant des mois en postants des posts d'un seul mot pioché dans une base d'une quinzaine de termes tournant autour des productions du corps humain et des mamans, je doute.
> 
> J'ai également peur que la proximité des topics à flood entraine la contamination (déjà visible d'ailleurs) des topics raisonnables, genre le GCDJ.


Tu as peut-être compris la première ère de cpc, mais tu n'es pas prêt pour la seconde.

Plus sérieusement, la mare c'était la mare. Maintenant c'est autre chose, avec prise de points pour les insultes et les mots hors charte.

----------


## Super Cookies

Il reste encore quelques bugs localisés. Dans le sous-forum, le nombre de visualisation d'un topic est strictement égal au nombre de posts+1. C'est pas grand chose mais je tenais à le signaler.

----------


## clence

> Plus sérieusement, la mare c'était la mare. Maintenant c'est autre chose, avec prise de points pour les insultes et les mots hors charte.


Pas besoin d'insultes ou de hors charte pour pourrir un topic. Répéter une image ou un gif sur une page marche très bien aussi, comme les meilleurs d'entre nous sont actuellement en train de le démontrer dans plusieurs topics du tout ou rien.

----------


## Karhmit

> Pas besoin d'insultes ou de hors charte pour pourrir un topic. Répéter une image ou un gif sur une page marche très bien aussi, comme les meilleurs d'entre nous sont actuellement en train de le démontrer dans plusieurs topics du tout ou rien.


Tu parles des topics créés hier ou de topics plus vieux ? Dans le premier cas, vu les sujets abordés, c'est pas très grave. Dans le second, je ne vois pas de quel topic tu parles.

----------


## Medjes

> Tu parles des topics créés hier ou de topics plus vieux ? Dans le premier cas, vu les sujets abordés, c'est pas très grave. Dans le second, je ne vois pas de quel topic tu parles.



Pas très grave, à part pourrir le confort de lecture, de lisibilité..   Et pourquoi en créer trois tonnes hier (et aujourd'hui...), alors qu'un seul suffit...

----------


## Angelina

> topics raisonnables...





> ...genre le GCDJ.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Et les modos ont promis de fermer les topics pas drôles.


Nooooon, le GCDJ et le topic de la louse vont disparaître.
Mais que vont devenir Anton, Vuzi et consort alors ?  :Emo:

----------


## birdienumnum

> Pas très grave, à part pourrir le confort de lecture, de lisibilité..   Et pourquoi en créer trois tonnes hier (et aujourd'hui...), alors qu'un seul suffit...


En même temps, j'ai débarqué il y'a deux jours, et je ne t'ai vu posté que des messages où tu te plains des débordements.
Donc bon, je suis pas sûr que tu participes grandement à la lisibilité et la clarté des topics...

----------


## Medjes

Mais non Raphi, t'inquiète on mettra des photos de teckel en boucle dans le thread, comme ça une fois par page, on pourra mettre un post sur un GCDJ ! Et là ce sera forcément drôle, apparemment....

---------- Post added at 12h28 ---------- Previous post was at 12h28 ----------




> En même temps, j'ai débarqué il y'a deux jours, et je ne t'ai vu posté que des messages où tu te plains des débordements.
> Donc bon, je suis pas sûr que tu participes grandement à la lisibilité et la clarté des topics...


.....  

tellement crédible

....

----------


## Aghora

> Nooooon, le GCDJ et le topic de la louse vont disparaître.
> Mais que vont devenir Anton, Vuzi et consort alors ?


En fait il faudrait supprimer tout les topics. Voire le forum en entier.

----------


## Anton

> Nooooon, le *GCDJ* et le topic de la *louse* vont disparaître.
> Mais que vont devenir Anton, Vuzi et consort alors ?


Il nous reste tous les nouveaux sujets qui regroupent tout ça, heureusement  :Emo:  Un peu comme la dispersion des gènes pour éviter la consanguinité précédente.

----------


## Grosnours

> En fait il faudrait supprimer tout les topics. Voire le forum en entier.


En bannissant tout le monde surtout.

----------


## Aulren

Et si on créait un forum spécial flood où on pourrait poster n'importe quoi...  ::trollface::

----------


## Grosnours

Oui mais alors avec un nom qui serait un mauvais jeu de mot alors !  ::w00t::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Bonne idée ! J'ai déjà le nom: "L'amarre aux connards".


Edit: Grosnours > Nostradamus.

----------


## Grosnours

Punaise t'es doué en jeu de mots, toi !  ::o: 
Bon c'est vaguement insultant mais ils ne s'en rendront pas compte, va.

----------


## Anton

> Bonne idée ! J'ai déjà le nom: "L'amarre aux connards".
> 
> 
> Edit: Grosnours > Nostradamus.


 L'ostracisation n'est pas la solution. Au contraire, en intégrant les gens différents, on a une petite chance que dans le tas, ça serve à 1 ou 2 récupérables. 
Il faut continuer à espérer. Ne baissons pas les bras. \o/

/o\

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Mais non Raphi, t'inquiète on mettra des photos de teckel en boucle dans le thread, comme ça une fois par page, on pourra mettre un post sur un GCDJ ! Et là ce sera forcément drôle, apparemment....


En fait, j'arrive pas à savoir si t'aimes pas rire ou si t'aimes pas qu'on bouleverse tes habitudes.

----------


## Anton

C'est justement parce qu'on aime rire qu'on pleure.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> C'est justement parce qu'on aime rire qu'on pleure.


Ah tiens, c'est justement parce que tu pleures tout le temps que tu nous fais rire.

----------


## Truhl

> Il nous reste tous les nouveaux sujets qui regroupent tout ça, heureusement  Un peu comme la dispersion des gènes pour éviter la consanguinité précédente.


 Ca te parle comme sujet hein ?  ::trollface::

----------


## clence

> ah tiens, c'est justement parce que tu pleures tout le temps que tu nous fais rire.


haaaaaaaaaan

----------


## Anton

> Ah tiens, c'est justement parce que tu pleures tout le temps que tu nous fais rire.


 Tu dois confondre  ::trollface::  
Et puis entre pleurer et rager en prenant tout le monde de haut, le choix est vite fait, dans l'absolu  ::trollface::  


Maintenant je suis sûr que vous excuserez tous ceux qui estiment qu'un florilège d'insultes, d'images à la con (drôles la première fois, moins la 1000e) et de 4chanisation en moins caustique, osé et intelligent n'est pas vraiment la définition de ce qui est "drôle".

:espritCanal:

----------


## Truhl

J'aimerais juste un jour voir un avis de la modération annonçant que c'est cool ce genre de posts pour vous voir retourner votre veste.

---------- Post added at 13h02 ---------- Previous post was at 13h01 ----------

En plus, citer Canal + pour parler d'humour, c'est osé quand même. Au mieux, c'est de la nostalgie.

----------


## Karhmit

> J'aimerais juste un jour voir un avis de la modération annonçant que c'est cool ce genre de posts pour vous voir retourner votre veste.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 13h02 ---------- Previous post was at 13h01 ----------
> 
> En plus, citer Canal + pour parler d'humour, c'est osé quand même. Au mieux, c'est de la nostalgie.


http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/68...=1#post5553418

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Et puis entre pleurer et rager en prenant tout le monde de haut, le choix est vite fait, dans l'absolu


Je vais laisser les gens faire une recherche sur tes messages passés pour se faire une idée, surtout ceux où tu mendies de l'argent pour t'acheter une Xbox, où tu t'inventes une amie qui se suicide ou où tu nous explique tes raisonnements sur le SIDA et le cancer.

Et honnêtement, pour le moment j'ai plus lu de "_ouin ouin, la marre, la maaaaarre_" de ta part qu'autre chose pour le moment.

---------- Post added at 13h04 ---------- Previous post was at 13h03 ----------




> Maintenant je suis sûr que vous excuserez tous ceux qui estiment qu'un florilège d'insultes, d'images à la con (drôles la première fois, moins la 1000e) et de 4chanisation en moins caustique, osé et intelligent n'est pas vraiment la définition de ce qui est "drôle".


Ben écoutes, je suis sûr que les forums du Parti Socialiste ou de la Gauche en général t'accueilleront les bras ouvert donc.

----------


## Karhmit

> Maintenant je suis sûr que vous excuserez tous ceux qui estiment qu'un florilège d'insultes, d'images à la con (drôles la première fois, moins la 1000e) et de 4chanisation en moins caustique, osé et intelligent n'est pas vraiment la définition de ce qui est "drôle".


Eh bien tu vois, c'est marrant, mais dans tous les topics créés hier, j'en ai vu aucun contenant une suite de memes de 4chan. Quelques gros mots certes, mais pas tous agressifs. Et encore moins d'images hors charte, ou se moquant du physique de la personne concernée (en dehors de duff, mais bon, c'est son truc à lui et on est entre nous). Alors qu'on ne peut pas en dire autant des topics comme celui du cosplay, du lien marrant du jour ou autres.

Bref, tu peux ne pas apprécier les nouveaux topics (moi-même, certains me laissent froids), mais tu ne peux en aucun cas les comparer à l'esprit de 4chan.

----------


## Anton

> Je vais laisser les gens faire une recherche sur tes messages passés pour se faire une idée, surtout ceux où tu mendies de l'argent pour t'acheter une Xbox, où tu t'inventes une amie qui se suicide ou où tu nous explique tes raisonnements sur le SIDA et le cancer.


Ha ha ha  :^_^: 

Effectivement, laissons  ::trollface::  Ils découvriront ainsi le révisionnisme savamment distillé par une poignée de connards et que je n'ai *jamais* rien demandé, car ce fut l'initiative de canards. 

J'ai encore la liste de ces gens, c'est facile de vérifier qui de nous deux raconte des mensonges, pas vrai ? Quelque chose me dit que subitement ça va moins t'intéresser. 
Quant à ma meilleure amie je ne vais même pas te donner la satisfaction de te dire à quel point ce que tu avances est tout simplement dégueulasse et pathétique.

C'est ça le nouveau cycle Boulon du forum ? Et bah putain.

----------


## Menkar

> Tu dois confondre  
> Et puis entre pleurer et rager en prenant tout le monde de haut, le choix est vite fait, dans l'absolu  
> 
> 
> Maintenant je suis sûr que vous excuserez tous ceux qui estiment qu'un florilège d'insultes, d'images à la con (drôles la première fois, moins la 1000e) et de 4chanisation en moins caustique, osé et intelligent n'est pas vraiment la définition de ce qui est "drôle".
> 
> :espritCanal:


4chan, c'est facile comme comparaison hein.
Mais c'est marrant parce que moi je trouve que c'est plus les posts des mecs qui étalent leur vie à n'en plus finir, en insistant bien sur des détails et en demandant, ou pas, des conseils à la fin qui me font penser à 4chan.

Sauf que sur 4chan au moins ils sont anonymes et que les traces disparaissent en une heure.

----------


## Medjes

> J'aimerais juste un jour voir un avis de la modération annonçant que c'est cool ce genre de posts pour vous voir retourner votre veste.


Yeah, des teckels partout ! 

@ Raphi, si si j'aime bien rire. Mais quand je comprends les choses. Tu vois... ça: http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/68...e-FanDeBouvard  et avec une belle bite d'ailleurs sur la dernière image, je remets, hein, pour qu'on soit bien d'accord: 

Edit:  ce lien mène vers une img hors charte CPC, , venant d'un thread qui a depuis disparu, et donc l'auteur s'est fait bannir. http://uppix.net/5/9/2/d6ba5e1f7ec05...acb9a02299.jpg

(et au passage, un quote tout frais: 


> Et encore moins d'images hors charte,




ben en effet, j'y comprend queud, je vois pas où est l'humour, et des thread comme celui là, quand j'en vois 20, ben j'ai du mal...

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> J'ai encore la liste de ces gens, c'est facile de vérifier qui de nous deux raconte des mensonges, pas vrai ? Quelque chose me dit que subitement ça va moins t'intéresser. 
> Quant à ma meilleure amie je ne vais même pas te donner la satisfaction de te dire à quel point ce que tu avances est tout simplement dégueulasse et pathétique.
> 
> C'est ça le nouveau cycle Boulon du forum ? Et bah putain.


Ah ben tiens, j'ai moi-même des gens de ta liste qui sont dégoûtés d'être tombés dans le panneau que tu leurs tendais, et qui jurent qu'on ne les y reprendrait pas. Mais eh, même si c'est une "initiative", il est logique qu'un mec venant de tout perdre dans un cambriolage se précipite racheter une console de jeu avec la tune donné pour lui permettre de rebondir.

Mais bon, comme on dit, les menteurs n'ont pas de mémoire. Internet si.

---------- Post added at 13h13 ---------- Previous post was at 13h10 ----------




> @ Raphi, si si j'aime bien rire. Mais quand je comprends les choses. Tu vois... ça: http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/68...e-FanDeBouvard  et avec une belle bite d'ailleurs sur la dernière image, je remets, hein, pour qu'on soit bien d'accord: 
> 
> http://uppix.net/5/9/2/d6ba5e1f7ec05...acb9a02299.jpg, ben en effet, j'y comprend queud, je vois pas où est l'humour, et des thread comme celui là, quand j'en vois 20, ben j'ai du mal...


Ben les modos (quand ils se réveilleront) fermeront le topic et banniront le mec à l'origine de ça, basta.
En même temps, si vous signalez pas ce genre d'images et que vous attendez qu'ils passent sur un topic dont ils n'ont rien à foutre, comment veux-tu qu'ils réagissent ?

----------


## Medjes

> Ben les modos (quand ils se réveilleront) fermeront le topic et banniront le mec à l'origine de ça, basta.
> En même temps, si vous signalez pas ce genre d'images et que vous attendez qu'ils passent sur un topic dont ils n'ont rien à foutre, comment veux-tu qu'ils réagissent ?


Entièrement d'accord avec toi. On verra qui se lassera en premier, en gros ?

----------


## benzene

En même temps, moi qui lurke pas mal, j'appuie ce que dit RAPHI LE SOBRE, car les modos font pas souvent le ménage eux-mêmes. Mais faut les comprendre, les topics qui peuvent dériver sont légion, comme celui sur les alim'. Chaud celui-là lol

---------- Post added at 13h18 ---------- Previous post was at 13h18 ----------




> Entièrement d'accord avec toi. On verra qui se lassera en premier, en gros ?


Hé mais toi t'es vraiment super aggressif, hein.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Entièrement d'accord avec toi. On verra qui se lassera en premier, en gros ?


Ca va se stabiliser. Là, avec la fermeture de la marre et l'autorisation de créer des topics à flood (ou quelques uns dumoins), c'est un peu comme si on venait de donner carte blanche à un pédophile bossant dans un jardin d'enfant.
Une fois qu'il se sera fait passer à tabac à plusieurs reprises, il finira par prendre ses cachets pour la castration chimique.

----------


## Marchemort

Ahahahahahahah  :^_^:   :^_^:   :^_^:  non mais sérieux  :^_^: 































Hein  :^_^:

----------


## Medjes

> Hé mais toi t'es vraiment super aggressif, hein.


C'est aggressif ça ?  :^_^: 

Pardon Raphi (et benzene aussi alors), je remodifie ma phrase: 

On verra qui se lassera en premier, en gros ?  ::|: 




> Ca va se stabiliser. Là, avec la fermeture de la marre et l'autorisation de créer des topics à flood (ou quelques uns dumoins), c'est un peu comme si on venait de donner carte blanche à un pédophile bossant dans un jardin d'enfant.
> Une fois qu'il se sera fait passer à tabac à plusieurs reprises, il finira par prendre ses cachets pour la castration chimique.


Je suis d'accord aussi....

@Marchemort: t'as oublié le teckel, ROGNTUDJUUU !

----------


## benzene

> C'est aggressif ça ? 
> 
> Pardon Raphi (et benzene aussi alors), je remodifie ma phrase: 
> 
> On verra qui se lassera en premier, en gros ?


Merci excuse-toi maintenant. En m'appelant mon doux prince.

----------


## Medjes

> Merci excuse-toi maintenant. En m'appelant mon doux prince.


Peux pas. C'est réservé à Dyce. 

Ma Carotte en sucre, ça te va ?

----------


## benzene

> Ma Carotte en sucre, ça te va ?


MEDJES c'est toi qui t'es plaint d'une bite à la page précédente non ? lol tu tournes en rond.

----------


## olih

> MEDJES c'est toi qui t'es plaint d'une bite à la page précédente non ? lol tu tournes en rond.


 J'ai envie de dire... toi aussi  :tired: 

La "prolifération" des topics à flood, j'espère que ça se calmera car malgré tout il peut des fois y avoir des topics sympathiques dans tout ou rien.
C'est tout de même un poil moins perturbant que les nécrophiles qui remontent tous les topics de plus de 5 ans pour faire genre  :tired: .

----------


## Medjes

> MEDJES c'est toi qui t'es plaint d'une bite à la page précédente non ? lol tu tournes en rond.


Ma petite puce, je te parle d'une carotte, et tu fais la liaison immédiate avec une bite ? Tu veux qu'on en parle ? Il s'est passé des choses quand tu étais petit ? Sinon y'a juste deux trucs que je vais tenter de t'apporter: le premier, c'est que les gens repèrent facilement leurs pseudos, il n'est pas super utilise de l'écrire en majuscule, et la deuxième, les images de bites, ne sont pas autorisées sur CPC.

----------


## Anton

> Ah ben tiens, j'ai moi-même des gens de ta liste qui sont dégoûtés d'être tombés dans le panneau que tu leurs tendais, et qui jurent qu'on ne les y reprendrait pas. Mais eh, même si c'est une "initiative", il est logique qu'un mec venant de tout perdre dans un cambriolage se précipite racheter une console de jeu avec la tune donné pour lui permettre de rebondir.
> 
> Mais bon, comme on dit, les menteurs n'ont pas de mémoire. Internet si.


 Bien sûr, bien sûr, bien sûr. Étant donné que tous ces gens ont été remboursés, mille fois remerciés, et ont tous eu un petit, modeste mais sincère cadeau de remerciement et de dédommagement (et qu'ils m'ont tous répondu ensuite) ça reste comme la plupart de tes propos : du vent. 
Curieusement ça non plus, les révisionnistes n'en parlent jamais, que tous ont été remboursés et rapidement. Étonnant, non ?  ::rolleyes::  

Ah et pour le rachat dont tu parles : c'est un pote qui me l'a refilée. Que j'ai d'ailleurs dû revendre par la suite à un célèbre trublion du forum. Mais ça aussi tu le tais, car ça ne rentre pas dans ton petit scénario d'abuseur  ::happy2:: 

Bref. Comme d'habitude de la formule, du style pour faire rire les cybercopains, mais pas grand chose une fois confronté aux faits.
Et devoir se justifier face aux cons, quelle perte de temps.

----------


## bambibreizh

Je n'ai pas lu les 20 pages de commentaires et je ne sais pas si c'est ici qu'il faut poster, mais maintenant la section ventes/achats est limités aux gens à plus de 50 posts et avec mon pauvre 21 posts, je ne peux pas y accéder. Est-ce normal ou une mauvaise application de règle ?

----------


## Aghora

C'est normal. Un autre comme toi se trouve dans la même situation.

Mais avec les topics à flood tu peux rattrapper ton retard.

----------


## Anton

> Je n'ai pas lu les 20 pages de commentaires et je ne sais pas si c'est ici qu'il faut poster, mais maintenant la section ventes/achats est limités aux gens à plus de 50 posts et avec mon pauvre 21 posts, je ne peux pas y accéder. Est-ce normal ou une mauvaise application de règle ?


 Pour éviter les abus, généralement ici on vend moins cher qu'ailleurs, entre membres.
Et rapport de confiance entre acheteurs/vendeurs nécessite une certaine ancienneté.

----------


## Da-Soth

> Punaise t'es doué en jeu de mots, toi ! 
> Bon c'est vaguement insultant mais ils ne s'en rendront pas compte, va.


Ou peut être qu'ils se prennent un peu moins au sérieux que les donneurs de leçons et les tenants de l'humour de bon goût qui larmoient sur LEUR forum.

----------


## Karhmit

> Donc, si je comprends bien, le but de ce nettoyage du forum, c'est que la section "Tout ou rien" soit polluée/inondée de topic à flood de merde ? J'ai bien saisi le truc ?


Non.

----------


## Gigax

Qui a parlé de nettoyage ?

----------


## Da-Soth

> Maintenant je suis sûr que vous excuserez tous ceux qui estiment qu'un florilège d'insultes, d'images à la con (drôles la première fois, moins la 1000e) et de 4chanisation en moins caustique, osé et intelligent n'est pas vraiment la définition de ce qui est "drôle".
> 
> :espritCanal:


J'ai hâte que tu nous donnes la définition de "ce qui est drôle".

----------


## le caca de l'espace

> Pour éviter les abus, généralement ici on vend moins cher qu'ailleurs, entre membres.
> Et rapport de confiance entre acheteurs/vendeurs nécessite une certaine ancienneté.


Hahaha FOUTAISES.

----------


## le caca de l'espace

> J'ai hâte que tu nous donnes la définition de "ce qui est drôle".


On s'en passera je pense.

----------


## Karhmit

Le but c'est que toutes les plaintes incessantes et les messages mesquins des GCDJ et LDJ soient cachés par des photo de chiots.

----------


## Gigax

Tiens d'ailleurs. La règle n°6 est très claire




> - Règle N°6 : Vous n'êtes pas drôles. Enfin si. Enfin presque. Vous avez désormais le droit d'ouvrir des topics à flood dans la section tout ou rien et dans une limite raisonnable. Soyez drôles, pas lourds et tout ira bien.


Or, le topic du cœur ÉTAIT drôle. Du coup, il est réouvable, non ? CQFD ?

----------


## Da-Soth

> Effectivement, laissons  Ils découvriront ainsi le révisionnisme savamment distillé par une poignée de connards et que je n'ai *jamais* rien demandé, car ce fut l'initiative de canards


Voilà l'origine de ta rage. Alors passe la sur eux et laisse les autres (moi par exemple) tranquille.

----------


## bambibreizh

> C'est normal. Un autre comme toi se trouve dans la même situation.
> 
> Mais avec les topics à flood tu peux rattrapper ton retard.





> Pour éviter les abus, généralement ici on vend moins cher qu'ailleurs, entre membres.
> Et rapport de confiance entre acheteurs/vendeurs nécessite une certaine ancienneté.


Ok, merci pour l'info, je vais essayer de flooder alors ;p

----------


## Gigax

> J'ai hâte que tu nous donnes la définition de "ce qui est drôle".


Et la photo, c'est de l'art ? Qui peut être drôle ?

: Oracion :

----------


## Molina

> J'ai hâte que tu nous donnes la définition de "ce qui est drôle".


Pour ce genre de débat il y a déjà ce topic

----------


## le caca de l'espace

> Voilà l'origine de ta rage. Alors passe la sur eux et laisse les autres (moi par exemple) tranquille.


Non mais les GENTILS canards l'ont fait à l'intuition mec.

----------


## Truhl

> Ma petite puce, je te parle d'une carotte, et tu fais la liaison immédiate avec une bite ? Tu veux qu'on en parle ? Il s'est passé des choses quand tu étais petit ? Sinon y'a juste deux trucs que je vais tenter de t'apporter: le premier, c'est que les gens repèrent facilement leurs pseudos, il n'est pas super utilise de l'écrire en majuscule, et la deuxième, les images de bites, ne sont pas autorisées sur CPC.




Heureusement, les substituts le sont.

----------


## Da-Soth

> Et la photo, c'est de l'art ? Qui peut être drôle ?
> 
> : Oracion :


Exactement.

Tout ce qui est dans la Mare n'est pas drôle non, et je pense que personne n'a la prétention de détenir l'humour absolu mais parfois si, je ris, aux éclats même, à la surprise de mes collègues.

Mais bon, Anton a besoin de régler ses comptes et je vais laisser ses divagations sur le compte de la haine.

----------


## Aghora

Il n y a pas que Anton apparemment...

----------


## Da-Soth

Oui Medjes parce qu'il s'est pris la gueule il y a pas longtemps "avec les mecs de la Mare" et quelques z'Oeufs...

Enfin j’oublie sûrement "la majorité silencieuse".

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Bien sûr, bien sûr, bien sûr. Étant donné que tous ces gens ont été remboursés, mille fois remerciés, et ont tous eu un petit, modeste mais sincère cadeau de remerciement et de dédommagement (et qu'ils m'ont tous répondu ensuite) ça reste comme la plupart de tes propos : du vent. 
> Curieusement ça non plus, les révisionnistes n'en parlent jamais, que tous ont été remboursés et rapidement. Étonnant, non ?  
> 
> Ah et pour le rachat dont tu parles : c'est un pote qui me l'a refilée. Que j'ai d'ailleurs dû revendre par la suite à un célèbre trublion du forum. Mais ça aussi tu le tais, car ça ne rentre pas dans ton petit scénario d'abuseur 
> 
> Bref. Comme d'habitude de la formule, du style pour faire rire les cybercopains, mais pas grand chose une fois confronté aux faits.
> Et devoir se justifier face aux cons, quelle perte de temps.


Bien sur que si, je sais que tu les as remboursé. Sinon, tu serais probablement déjà convoqué au tribunal (enfin, pour ce fait-là, j'entends). Mais tu t'imagines franchement que revoir sa tune, quand on se fait entuber, te fait de facto pardonner ? Tu vis sur une autre planète, mec. Rendre la tune n'était pas un geste, c'était une obligation. J'avoue: techniquement, t'es pas mendiant, juste manipulateur.

Mais t'inquiètes, je ne révise rien et ai toutes les preuves, messages et autres dont j'ai besoin pour savoir à qui j'ai affaire. J'ai même plus que ça à vrai dire. Tu penses franchement que je serais là, en face de toi, en train de jouer ma crédibilité sur ce forum si je n'avais de bonnes cartes en mains pour te faire rabaisser ton caquet ? Tu veux qu'on en appelle à des témoignages extérieurs ? A des canards du coin ? A des Canes du coin ? A Cyrielle peut être aussi ?

La Mythomanie, c'est une maladie mec. T'auras beau agiter des bras et te justifier, ça ne te rendra pas plus crédible après des années à mentir sur tout et pour tout.

----------


## Flaya

Je voulais réagir sur la refonte du forum. ::lol::  ::unsure:: 
Mais après avoir lu les 4 dernières pages, je crois tout simplement qu'on tient le scénario de la série qui va succéder à Desperate Housewive avec ce topic, Desperate Geek.

Ça va cartonner avec un tel scénario, autant d'acteurs exceptionnel ayant des histoires si poignantes  ::'(:  et encore plus de clash que dans une télé-réalité  ::o:

----------


## Marchemort

Non mais surtout faut arrêter d'en faire une affaire d'état. 

C'est un forum de jeux vidéo qui est pas supposé se prendre la tête, une section fourre tout, sans but sérieux... 

Puis comme répété plusieurs fois, les vieux topics vont redescendre, les nouveaux sont gentillets et vont lasser.




Pétez un coup vous êtes tous rouges les mecs.

----------


## Aghora

> Oui Medjes parce qu'il s'est pris la gueule il y a pas longtemps "avec les mecs de la Mare" et quelques z'Oeufs...
> 
> Enfin j’oublie sûrement "la majorité silencieuse".


Je pensais plutôt à un autre topic ouvert aujourd'hui (cité par Medjes tiens !).

----------


## Menkar

Ouin ouin.

----------


## Shurin

Moi je trouve ça sympa de vous lire, c'est plus drôle que 9gag.

----------


## Da-Soth

> Je pensais plutôt à un autre topic ouvert aujourd'hui (cité par Medjes tiens !).


Oui et sur ce point je le rejoins. Mais comme beaucoup l'ont dit, ça va se tasser et les topics pas très intéressants vont vite redescendre.

---------- Post added at 14h16 ---------- Previous post was at 14h16 ----------




> c'est plus drôle que 9gag.


Faudrait demander à Anton.

----------


## Marchemort

:jexpliquelestopics.com:

---------- Post added at 14h17 ---------- Previous post was at 14h17 ----------

Y a un business à prendre.

----------


## Da-Soth

> :jexpliquelestopics.com:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 14h17 ---------- Previous post was at 14h17 ----------
> 
> Y a un business à prendre.


On s'associe et à nous les US DOLLAAAAAAAARS !!!  :Cigare:

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

> Non mais surtout faut arrêter d'en faire une affaire d'état. http://ompldr.org/vNHc1MA/EuJK7.gif
> 
> C'est un forum de jeux vidéo qui est pas supposé se prendre la tête, une section fourre tout, sans but sérieux... 
> 
> Puis comme répété plusieurs fois, les vieux topics vont redescendre, les nouveaux sont gentillets et vont lasser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pétez un coup vous êtes tous rouges les mecs.


Tu es beau Marchie  :Emo: 

(dans ce que tu dis hein, #muscles tout ça)

----------


## KiwiX

> Ah tiens, c'est justement parce que tu pleures tout le temps que tu nous fais rire.


Brlaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.

----------


## tonton kaka

D'un côté j'hésite à modobeller parce que ça part vite en règlement de compte, mais de l'autre je m'ennuie ferme et j'ai envie de voir comment ça finit.

----------


## r4T0n

> D'un côté j'hésite à modobeller parce que ça part vite en règlement de compte, mais de l'autre je m'ennuie ferme et j'ai envie de voir comment ça finit.


T'es fou ! Ça me rappelle les fourmilières transparentes. Quand tu commences à te faire chier en les observant tu verses de l'eau à une extrémité, et tu fous le feu de l'autre côté. Il faut les laisser se réorganiser sans trop intervenir.

----------


## Gigax

Ni l'un ni l'autre semble nécessaire. Les deux duellistes se sont retirés après le premier sang.

----------


## Molina

> T'es fou ! Ça me rappelle les fourmilières transparentes. Quand tu commences à te faire chier en les observant tu verses de l'eau à une extrémité, et tu fous le feu de l'autre côté. Il faut les laisser se réorganiser sans trop intervenir.

----------


## tonton kaka

Bande de sadiques.  :tired: 

Plus sérieusement et pour revenir au sujet, concernant la "refonte" du forum, c'est sympa, malgré quelque bug cité plus haut, mais si je devais donner mon avis sur la mare, je dirais que c'est con pour eux. Je les lisais souvent, leurs délires étaient totalement cons et barrés mais j'aimais bien, après c'est dommage qu'ils aient commencé à former une sorte de communauté où ça partait vite en tournante sur un membre ou une communauté lambda (les fans d'anime par exemple) que ce soit dans leur topic ou en débordant (comme le dit si bien l'expression : la mort qui débarde tout ça) sur un autre, moi-même ayant déjà été victime de leur humour un peu limite (je m'étais fait comparer à un trisomique et d'autres joyeusetés, j'ai préféré prendre ça avec humour et recul, même si je n'ai jamais vraiment compris le pourquoi du comment).
M'enfin, tout ça pour dire qu'ils l'ont un peu cherché aussi, mais c'est dommage pour cette section qui était tout de même très fun.

PS : ouais je mets beaucoup de parenthèses.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Non mais l'effet de communauté de la marre s'est créé parce qu'ils ont été parqué de cette façon malgré eux, hein. A l'origine, le "topic à b0b0" c'était un topic à flood unique qui traînait dans la section Tout ou Rien, et c'était très bien comme ça.

C'est plus la volonté de les mettre au ban du forum qui a excité certains esprits qu'une réelle volonté de mettre le boxon. Énormément de choses amusantes, de montages, de mêmes sont sortis des topics à flood de CPC, aussi les voir d'un coup balancés de côté en disant de leurs utilisateurs qu'il ne s'agit que d'une liste de teubés à virer au premier dérapage était extrêmement stupide, voire même vexant pour des types qui s'étaient donné pour le goleri dans le coin. Des mecs comme b0b0, Oni² et autre ont apporté plus à ce forum (en terme de personnalité, de participations, voire même de création de contenu, même si Oni² a fini par tuer le Canard Console des origines) qu'une armée d'utilisateurs lambda.

Donc bon, le voir revenir dans la section "Tout ou Rien", c'est simplement un retour aux origines et ça m'étonnerait que ça produise plus de merdes qu'auparavant, hein.

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

Il y a plus moyen de relire le topic de cthulhu? J'aime bien revoir les quelques bonnes conneries de ce topic  ::):

----------


## tonton kaka

@Raphi

Faut avouer que certains des participants de la Marre sont très imbus de leurs personnes, honnêtement en les lisant j'apercevais beaucoup d'intelligence et de culture, mais à côté de ça il y a vraiment une arrogance mal placée, pour certains c'est de l'humour, pour d'autres je voyais clairement un putain de mépris. Il n'y a qu'à regarder le topic des animes et de ses membres, il a été pratiquement déserté à cause du bashage intempestif à leur encontre. C'est dommage d'en arriver là, qu'on aime pas une communauté ou des gens sur un forum, ok, mais qu'on aille pas se mettre à plusieurs sur eux pour les insulter de pédophiles ou autre.
Les exemples sont même sur ce topic, je n'ai pas besoin de citer Anton, Tru2balz et Medjes pour voir qu'il y a un vrai ressentiment, j'sais pas qu'est-ce qu'ils ont fait mais apparemment ils l'ont sévère contre les Marreux...

Mais je le dis et je le répète, j'aimais bien cette section et je trouve dommage ce qui est arrivé, mais voyons ça comme un bien, ils ne seront plus parqués comme tu dis et pourront être à nouveau mélangés à la plèbe.  :;):

----------


## L-F. Sébum



----------


## Kahn Lusth

Maximus! Maximus! Maximus!

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

En fait vous êtes content du bordel foutu  :tired: 
Ca détourne l'attention du VRAI problème: 9/10 à Diablo 3, merde !!

----------


## ToasT

> C'est dommage d'en arriver là, qu'on aime pas une communauté ou des gens sur un forum, ok, mais qu'on aille pas se mettre à plusieurs sur eux pour les insulter de pédophiles ou autre.


 Sauf quand c'est justifié.



> Les exemples sont même sur ce topic, je n'ai pas besoin de citer Anton, Tru2balz et Medjes pour voir qu'il y a un vrai ressentiment, j'sais pas qu'est-ce qu'ils ont fait mais apparemment ils l'ont sévère contre les Marreux...


Il ressentent la même chose qu'un pigeon peut ressentir devant une fenêtre où se déroule une fête. Ils aimeraient entrer, les pigeons, mais au final ils ne savent même pas ce qu'est une fête, alors il s'en vont en chiant sur la fenêtre.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> En fait vous êtes content du bordel foutu 
> Ca détourne l'attention du VRAI problème: 9/10 à Diablo 3, merde !!

----------


## _Aleph_

Je comprends rien à ces discussions. Mais c'est rigolo. Quand même.

----------


## Aghora

> Sauf quand c'est justifié.


Tu te rappelles quand tout le monde sur le topic des gifs s'étaient foutus sur ta tronche quand tu dénonçais la dérive beauf ? C'était justifié aussi ?

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Tu te rappelles quand tout le monde sur le topic des gifs s'étaient foutus sur ta tronche quand tu dénonçais la dérive beauf ? C'était justifié aussi ?


Ben faut croire vu l'intervention de Boulon après, non ?

----------


## tonton kaka

> Sauf quand c'est justifié.


Y avait des trucs chelous certes, mais était-ce réellement nécessaire d'aller aussi loin que ça ? Comme disait Boulon récemment, au lieu de jouer avec la merde, fallait modobeller, ils sont là pour ça (même si j'avoue que parfois, je me demande ce qu'ils foutent aussi).

----------


## Medjes

> Il ressentent la même chose qu'un pigeon peut ressentir devant une fenêtre où se déroule une fête. Ils aimeraient entrer, les pigeons, mais au final ils ne savent même pas ce qu'est une fête, alors il s'en vont en chiant sur la fenêtre.


Meuh non enfin ! On est des comme des anthropologues, ceux qui regardent les singes dans la cage, à travers la vitre, qui jouent avec leurs cacas, qui  prenennt des notes pour la science, et qui s'en vont... 

On essaie de comprendre aussi, mais bon, c'est difficile...

----------


## Flaya

Les modos ont parlés!

----------


## Karhmit

> Y avait des trucs chelous certes, mais était-ce réellement nécessaire d'aller aussi loin que ça ? Comme disait Boulon récemment, au lieu de jouer avec la merde, fallait modobeller, ils sont là pour ça (même si j'avoue que parfois, je me demande ce qu'ils foutent aussi).


Y'avait de la modobell aussi. Et puis bon, tu n'as peut-être pas vu certains des messages postés, qui étaient carrément glauques.

Enfin, j'ai pas envie de refaire le match. Je trouve que le topic des animes est très bien comme il est maintenant.

----------


## Gigax

> (même si j'avoue que parfois, je me demande ce qu'ils foutent aussi).


À la base, ils éditent un journal. C'est pas un service de garderie.

----------


## ToasT

> Tu te rappelles quand tout le monde sur le topic des gifs s'étaient foutus sur ta tronche quand tu dénonçais la dérive beauf ? C'était justifié aussi ?


Ben... Ouais ? Tu utilises toi-même le mot beauf non ? Et les gentils ont triomphé.

----------


## Molina

> Meuh non enfin ! On est des comme des anthropologues, on regarde les singes dans la cages, à travers la vitre, qui jouent avec leurs cacas, on prends des notes pour la sciences, et on s'en va...


Pourquoi un anthropologue s'emmerderait à faire ça ? C'est pas son domaine d'étude. Ou alors, il aime bien aller au zoo, comme ça, just for fun. Ton gars, je sais pas où il a passé sa thèse, mais son maître de thèse était un vrai connard. Je me demande même si ce n'est pas illégal pour un maître de thèse de tromper autant son thésard. 

Ca me débecte ce genre d'histoire.

----------


## tonton kaka

> Y'avait de la modobell aussi. Et puis bon, tu n'as peut-être pas vu certains des messages postés, qui étaient carrément glauques.
> 
> Enfin, j'ai pas envie de refaire le match. Je trouve que le topic des animes est très bien comme il est maintenant.


C'est pas faux, mais tout le monde était un peu mis dans le même sac je trouve, fallait en rester aux modobells, m'enfin c'est mon avis et c'est du passé maintenant.




> À la base, ils éditent un journal. C'est pas un service de garderie.


Certains modérateurs ne sont pas à la rédac' je me trompe ? Et s'il y a  vraiment un manque au niveau de la modération, pourquoi ne pas en  recruter ? Je suis sûr qu'il y aurait un paquet de membres prêts à  donner de leur temps pour rendre service (et abuser de leur pouvoir   ::ninja::  ).

----------


## ToasT

> Certains modérateurs ne sont pas à la rédac' je me trompe ? Et s'il y a  vraiment un manque au niveau de la modération, pourquoi ne pas en  recruter ? Je suis sûr qu'il y aurait un paquet de membres prêts à  donner de leur temps pour rendre service (et abuser de leur pouvoir   ).


C'est clair.




J'attends mon nom en orange.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Je pense qu'il faudrait suivre la tendance et recruter la modération à gauche.

----------


## Medjes

Méa culpa, Molina, je pensais que l’anthropologie couvrait tout les aspects de l'étude de l'homme, et que cela pouvait remonter au chainon manquant. Je te prie sincèrement de m'excuser. Remplaçons anthropologue par zoologiste, si tu veux bien ?  

Et avec un bisou, Khan Lust et Boulon ont dit que c'était la tendance, en ce moment.

----------


## Aulren

> Ils ressentent la même chose qu'un anthropologue peut ressentir devant les pigeons dans la cage où se déroule une fête. Ils aimeraient jouer avec leurs cacas, mais  au final ils ne savent même pas qu'ils  prenennt des notes pour la science, alors il s'en vont  en chiant sur la fenêtre.

----------


## r4T0n

> Meuh non enfin ! On est des comme des anthropologues, ceux qui regardent les singes dans la cage, à travers la vitre, qui jouent avec leurs cacas, qui  prenennt des notes pour la science, et qui s'en vont...


T'es conscient que dans ta phrase ce sont les anthropologues qui jouent avec leur caca ?
Je voulais le souligner parce que ça m'a fait rigoler.

----------


## Molina

> T'es conscient que dans ta phrase ce sont les anthropologues qui jouent avec leur caca ?
> Je voulais le souligner parce que ça m'a fait rigoler.


 ::O: 
Putain, j'avoue. 

Désolé Medjes, dans ce cas, c'est la strict vérité ce que tu as écrit.  :^_^:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Dernière image de la Mare avant fermeture.

----------


## kilfou

Fake, y avait plus d'un barbu dans la mare.

----------


## Truhl

> Fake, y avait plus d'un barbu dans la mare.


Présent.

----------


## Aghora

> Ben... Ouais ? Tu utilises toi-même le mot beauf non ? Et les gentils ont triomphé.


Je me suis mal fait comprendre. Est ce que les types qui se sont jetés sur toi avaient raison de le faire (pas l'inverse  ::P:  ) ? _A posteriori_ non puisque Boulon t'as donné raison. Mais pour eux c'était justifié parce que tu plombais l'ambiance (perso je trouve que tu avais raison).

Je veux juste dire que déjà, il faudrait définir ce qui est "justifié" ("agissement contraire à la charte ? aux bonnes manières, à ses croyances, à ses idéaux, à la cuisine à l'huile ?"). Tout le monde aura sa propre définition et pourra toujours avoir une excuse alors("C'est toi le lourd Toast, lol").
Ensuite, agir façon "foule en colère armés de torches et de fourches" me gêne un peu, même si je suis d'accord qu'avoir dégagé les négationnistes est une bonne chose et que les deux ou trois types bashé sans arrêt sont pas toujours très futfut'. Non vraiment, j'ai l'impression que c'est faire justice soi-même. En plus quand il s'agit que d'un seul gars c'est même un peu facile...Alors faut pas s'étonner si au bout d'un moment le gars en question développe un petit ressenti.

Normalement, c'est à la modération de régler ce genre de problème. On a vraiment l'impression qu'elle laisse faire. Et en disant ça j'ai vraiment l'impression de passer pour un français moyen se plaignant des problèmes d'insécurité en France. Je vais donc passer pour un beauf raciste qui vote FN  ::ninja:: .
Je sais, il n'y a qu'à activer la modobell. Mais parfois, on a l'impression que ça dérange. Après tout, Boulon a pas que ça à faire, même si il est très efficace.

----------


## Roland Flure

> Après tout, Boulon a pas que ça à faire, même si il est très efficace.


Boulon il modère plus depuis un moment, non ?

----------


## Sk-flown

J'ai l'impression que de temps en temps du fin fond de ce forum il sort des trucs dont je suis complètement étranger(et content de l'être) et à chaque fois ça me fait le même effet, comme si une poche de pue venait d'être percer, ça suinte ça schlingue mais ça me fait toujours autant marrer.  ::P:

----------


## b0b0

> Meuh non enfin ! On est des comme des anthropologues, ceux qui regardent les singes dans la cage, à travers la vitre, qui jouent avec leurs cacas, qui  prenennt des notes pour la science, et qui s'en vont... 
> 
> On essaie de comprendre aussi, mais bon, c'est difficile...


Han mais mon dieu, quelle est donc cette première expérience de ceux qui regardent les singes dans la cage, à travers la vitre, qui jouent avec leurs cacas, qui  prenennt des notes pour la science, et qui s'en vont ?

----------


## Aulren

> Boulon il modère plus depuis un moment, non ?


A son niveau ce n'est plus de la modération mais de l'Art :smokytoks:

----------


## Truhl

Bah non, il modère plus parce qu'il faisait que ça.

Mais Raphi à très bien résumé. Quand Doc TB est arrivé et qu'il s'est frictionné avec b0b0, le topic a b0b0 a été fermé un moment, avant création de la mare parce que forcément, tout le flood partait sur d'autres topics.

Déjà, parquer les mecs qui veulent déconner un peu c'est pas génial, mais en plus appeler l'endroit "la mare aux connards", ben ça fait un peu rager aussi.

Je dis pas, il y a eu des frictions pas forcément heureuses avant ça, mais franchement, pour entretenir la haine, ça se pose là. Surtout que la majorité des mecs qui y allaient (moi compris) étaient là depuis les débuts du forum et s'y étaient installés parce qu'il y avait un humour, un ton décalé qui nous correspondait. Forcément, et c'est pas notre ami anthropologue Medjes qui me contredira, concentrer autant de monde dans un espace un peu confiné finit par créer des tensions, mais rien d'anormal.

Faut voir aussi qu'on a vu apparaître des dérives assez énormes sur certains topics et la réponse qui s'est imposée a été le troll systématique de types qui avaient un comportement limite (Oracion étant le dernier en date et l'un des exemples les plus frappants). Ca fait vigilante (comme Batman oué) mais bon, c'est comme ça. 

Faut se dire un truc, je vais paraître prétentieux, mais quand vous vous dites que le forum vous convient pas comme ça, dites vous aussi qu'on était là au début, et qu'on n'a pas aimé non plus comment c'est devenu.

----------


## Phenixy

Sinon on peut refaire des concours de bite. 




Je suis page 10.  ::ninja::

----------


## Aghora

> Bah non, il modère plus parce qu'il faisait que ça.


Il est quand même intervenu plusieurs fois récemment, donnant ainsi l'impression qu'il était revenu aux affaires.

----------


## ToasT

> Il est quand même intervenu plusieurs fois récemment, donnant ainsi l'impression qu'il était revenu aux affaires.


 Il est atteint de Cliffangherite.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Il a simplement filé un coup de main parce que l'équipe était débordée. Mais sinon je vous recommande un site qui pourrait vous plaire : http://www.onnouscachetout.com/

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Sinon on peut refaire des concours de bite. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Je suis page 10.



Je suis premier  :tired: 


Bordel mais j'ai que ça à foutre, c'est pas possible.

----------


## clence

Ah voilà une activité intéressante pour canaliser nos pulsions. 

Page 5  :Cigare:

----------


## johnclaude

Juste pour savoir, mes images de hitler qui fait l'amour à des bébés chats morts sur le capot d'une voiture de sport, je peux les poster dans quel topic?

----------


## Gigax

Il manquera une pin-up.

----------


## Yuccaman

> Juste pour savoir, mes images de hitler qui fait l'amour à des bébés chats morts sur le capot d'une voiture de sport, je peux les poster dans quel topic?


Tu crée un topic dans "Tout ou Rien" pour ça. A priori d'après les standards de nommage actuels tu peux l'appeler "Le topic des images de hitler qui fait l'amour à des bébés chats morts sur le capot d'une voiture de sport".

----------


## Aulren

> Juste pour savoir, mes images de hitler qui fait l'amour à des bébés chats morts sur le capot d'une voiture de sport, je peux les poster dans quel topic?


Si on voit ses boobs non.

----------


## kilfou

Pour info, si quelqu'un veut l'OP des threads V2 (histoire de changer le titre par exemple), vous pouvez envoyer un MP à Kahn.

----------


## DenisDenis

C'est quoi _Barre de vie_ ?

----------


## Medjes

> Han mais mon dieu, quelle est donc cette première expérience de ceux qui regardent les singes dans la cage, à travers la vitre, qui jouent avec leurs cacas, qui  prenennt des notes pour la science, et qui s'en vont ?


"topic concluant"

Pute, 

bite teckel 

rage rage rage teckel

----------


## b0b0

> rage


 oui

----------


## Medjes

> oui


J'ai bien vu. Mais comme Marchemort, pète un coup, t'es tout rouge...

----------


## olih

La génération spontanée de sujet V2 est assez impressionnante  ::o: .
C'est fou le nombre d'abonnement que j'ai du virer dans mes suivis et le nombre que j'ai du ajouter.

C'est une forme de décompression post numéro E3 ?

----------


## b0b0

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/LOL_(argot_internet)

---------- Post added at 18h38 ---------- Previous post was at 18h38 ----------




> J'ai bien vu. Mais comme Marchemort, pète un coup, t'es tout rouge...


 oui

----------


## Jolaventur

> Bravo Canard PC !
> 
> On ferme la mare aux connards, véritable espace de discussion démocratique, et on cède aux sirènes des tablettes électro-numériques et autres conglomérats pommopohiles !


Quel bel homme ce Jacques.

----------


## Da-Soth

> J'ai bien vu. Mais comme Marchemort, pète un coup, t'es tout rouge...


Comme ton burgonde ?  ::happy2:: 

---------- Post added at 19h06 ---------- Previous post was at 19h00 ----------

L'humour est une géométrie variable :

"Après les succès d'Un gars, une fille et de Caméra Café, la série télé au format court semble être une formule qui marche. Dans leur lignée mais dans un tout autre registre, arrive Kaamelott ; série en costumes, imaginée, co-réalisée par Alexandre Astier. À mi-chemin entre le Sacré Graal des Monty Python et Blanche de Bernie Bonvoisin, Kaamelott revisite le quotidien, parfois issu de faits historiques, du roi Arthur (joué par A. Astier) sur un ton humoristique. Tous les soirs sur M6, nous sommes donc conviés à assister aux conseils de la Table Ronde du Roi, à des combats de mages, aux problèmes conjugaux du Roi et on en passe, le tout avec des dialogues d'aujourd'hui sans que ce soit trop lourdingue. Le concept, issu d'un court-métrage, devient assez limité lorsque la plupart des problèmes tourne autour du repas du Roi ou des problèmes de compréhension du chevalier Perceval qui est décrit comme un inculte plus qu'autre chose.

Le concept aurait été plus intéressant s'il était plus satirique. Et il est bien dommage que certains problèmes actuels de notre société ne soient pas plus souvent abordés. C'est lorsque la série les évoque qu'elle parvient justement à atteindre une certaine maturité artistique (l'épisode très réussi où un évêque soutient l'homosexualité ou encore celui des beaux parents du Roi qui doivent faire face à la crise d'adolescence de leur fils). Sans être aboutie parce que prenant un peu trop ce Moyen âge au sérieux, la série possède toutefois un bel atout : ses guests stars (Antoine et Emma de Caunes, Didier Bénureau, Elie Semoun, Yvan le Bolloc'h, Lorant Deutsch…) qui apportent les vrais moments de folie et font que Kaamelott arrive à faire rire…mais trop rarement."

Comme quoi ...

----------


## Soleas

Je comprend pas cette envie de sérieux à tout prix sur le forum. C'est le forum d'un magazine de jeux vidéos dont une petite partie est dédié à des sujets tiers et banals de la vie.
Suffit de faire rouler ma molette ou de cliquer sur "page 2" pour retrouver son topic favori dans le tout ou rien parmi tout les topic à flood, qui se feront virer ou fur et à mesure ou perdront de l'interet au fil du temps, jusqu'à ce que seuls quelques uns subsistent.

Ça critique beaucoup les mecs de la mare mais en plus d'être des mecs déconneurs et drôle, ce sont aussi des gens qui n'hésitent pas à partager leur savoir et à répondre à des demandes ou questions plus sérieuses quand ils en ont les compétences et généralement c'est très bien fait. Ya vraiment pas de problème.

----------


## Anonyme112

> Ça critique beaucoup les mecs de la mare mais en plus d'être des mecs déconneurs et drôle


Déconneurs oui clairement, drôles c'est beaucoup moins évident. Chacun ses goûts mais on est pas non plus obligés de subir un humour poussif à longueur de page. Et pour ceux que ça botte, il y avait une section dédiée, c'était bien mieux comme ça.

----------


## gros_bidule

C'est vrai que la section dédiée avait son utilité (séparer les sujets subtils de la masse qui tourne au gros rouge qui tâche). Maintenant, il faut compter sur le bon-sens des gens. Nan mais puis quoi encore ?

----------


## Brocoli Man

> (séparer les sujets subtils de la masse qui tourne au gros rouge qui tâche). Maintenant, il faut compter sur le bon-sens des gens.


Ca va, les chevilles ? Tranquille ?  :^_^: 
Non mais sérieusement toute cette morgue, cette prétention qui suinte de tous ces posts, je préfère compter parmi la masse qui tourne au rouge que venir m'enchâsser un balai dans le rectum comme vous le faites ...

----------


## johnclaude

> Sinon on peut refaire des concours de bite. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Je suis page 10.


 Enfin!!!



> Je suis premier 
> 
> 
> Bordel mais j'ai que ça à foutre, c'est pas possible.


 Toutes mes félations, je suis très émouvu d'être sur le podium.  :Emo: 
Toutes ces années à perdre des heures de ma précieuse jeunesse n'auront pas été vaines, ou pas.

----------


## galoustic

Si ce changement permet à certains de réaliser la débilité qu'il peut y avoir à accorder trop d'importance à la valeur donnée à telle ou telle lubie, ça serait déjà pas mal.
Et puis y'a ce sentiment pas désagréable de retour aux fondements.

Par contre j'espère que globalement la nouvelle charte va être assimilée sans trop de casse. 
Ca limite la fonction exutoire du forum (fort utile parfois). Vouloir bannir la vulgarité, choix assumé à l'unanimité ? Et où se trouve la frontière pour vous ?

----------


## johnclaude

DTC

----------


## Graouu

Si le fofo pouvait passer sur les proxys nazys du boulot ce serait bien. Ouais chez moi c'est assez agressif et il aime pas "game". Salopard ! Merci. 

Sinon Niveau "Titre/sous titre" des nouveautés à venir ?

----------


## Eprefall

> "Après les succès d'Un gars, une fille et de Caméra Café, la série télé au format court semble être une formule qui marche. Dans leur lignée mais dans un tout autre registre, arrive Kaamelott ; série en costumes, imaginée, co-réalisée par Alexandre Astier. À mi-chemin entre le Sacré Graal des Monty Python et Blanche de Bernie Bonvoisin, Kaamelott revisite le quotidien, parfois issu de faits historiques, du roi Arthur (joué par A. Astier) sur un ton humoristique. Tous les soirs sur M6, nous sommes donc conviés à assister aux conseils de la Table Ronde du Roi, à des combats de mages, aux problèmes conjugaux du Roi et on en passe, le tout avec des dialogues d'aujourd'hui sans que ce soit trop lourdingue. Le concept, issu d'un court-métrage, devient assez limité lorsque la plupart des problèmes tourne autour du repas du Roi ou des problèmes de compréhension du chevalier Perceval qui est décrit comme un inculte plus qu'autre chose.
> 
> Le concept aurait été plus intéressant s'il était plus satirique. Et il est bien dommage que certains problèmes actuels de notre société ne soient pas plus souvent abordés. C'est lorsque la série les évoque qu'elle parvient justement à atteindre une certaine maturité artistique (l'épisode très réussi où un évêque soutient l'homosexualité ou encore celui des beaux parents du Roi qui doivent faire face à la crise d'adolescence de leur fils). Sans être aboutie parce que prenant un peu trop ce Moyen âge au sérieux, la série possède toutefois un bel atout : ses guests stars (Antoine et Emma de Caunes, Didier Bénureau, Elie Semoun, Yvan le Bolloc'h, Lorant Deutsch…) qui apportent les vrais moments de folie et font que Kaamelott arrive à faire rire…mais trop rarement."


Ça sort d'où ça ?  ::O:

----------


## Medjes

> Ca va, les chevilles ? Tranquille ? 
> Non mais sérieusement toute cette morgue, cette prétention qui suinte de tous ces posts, je préfère compter parmi la masse qui tourne au rouge que venir m'enchâsser un balai dans le rectum comme vous le faites ...


paille / oeil / poutre....

----------


## Belhoriann

> Si le fofo pouvait passer sur les proxys nazys du boulot ce serait bien. Ouais chez moi c'est assez agressif et il aime pas "game". Salopard ! Merci. 
> 
> Sinon Niveau "Titre/sous titre" des nouveautés à venir ?


Pour moi se serait l'inverse, ça m'éviterait de passer ma journée à lurker le forum au lieu de bosser. Et puis faites pareil pour Cacao tiens.

----------


## Marchemort

Non mais vous êtes encore là ? :hmm:

----------


## Guest14712

Impressionnant de voir à quel point certains peuvent disserter des heures sur des sujets dont au final on se branle complètement.

Je me demande quel est le plus inintéressant entre la mare ou pas la mare et Raphi vs. Anton.

----------


## Karhmit

> Impressionnant de voir à quel point certains peuvent disserter des heures sur des sujets dont au final on se branle complètement.
> 
> Je me demande quel est le plus inintéressant entre la mare ou pas la mare et Raphi vs. Anton.


C'est toi.

C'est toujours toi.

----------


## Guest14712

Non. :argument:

----------


## Jolaventur

Merci public.
Enfin la reconnaissance éternelle pour l'ensemble de mon œuvre.

----------


## titi3

*émerge de son tank fumant, une wurtsel dans une main et une chope d'un litre dans l'autre* : "Ah bon il y a un forum CPC  ::P:  ? "

Bien vu pour la recherche des utilisateurs ! Par contre une section dédié aux consoles caynul parce que lesconsolessapue  :Emo:  Pour le reste un coup de karsher est toujours utile, un grand nombre de forum que je fréquente ne sont pas "entretenus" et au bout d'un moment c'est pénible quand la moitié des fonctions sont indisponibles...

Merci les pwet  :^_^: 

PS: par contre ce qui est bien avec nous tankistes c'est que la Charte on peut l'aplatir avec nos 50 tonnes d'acier...Et puis si on se sent menacés on monte sur Paris qui dans un KT, qui dans un IS, qui dans un Easy Eight et à coup de 105, D-25T et M1A2 on fait valoir nos droits  ::siffle::

----------


## moindre

> Moi je m'occupe pas de tout ça.
> Je suis le président des bisous.

----------


## Chan

> *émerge de son tank fumant, une wurtsel dans une main et une chope d'un litre dans l'autre* : "Ah bon il y a un forum CPC  ? "
> 
> Bien vu pour la recherche des utilisateurs ! Par contre une section dédié aux consoles caynul parce que lesconsolessapue  Pour le reste un coup de karsher est toujours utile, un grand nombre de forum que je fréquente ne sont pas "entretenus" et au bout d'un moment c'est pénible quand la moitié des fonctions sont indisponibles...
> 
> Merci les pwet 
> 
> PS: par contre ce qui est bien avec nous tankistes c'est que la Charte on peut l'aplatir avec nos 50 tonnes d'acier...Et puis si on se sent menacés on monte sur Paris qui dans un KT, qui dans un IS, qui dans un Easy Eight et à coup de 105, D-25T et M1A2 on fait valoir nos droits


Dites moi les tankistes, j'espère que vous avez dépucelé Mr Pipomantis avec vos grosses chenilles, il traîne son petit canon par chez vous depuis peu.

----------


## titi3

> Dites moi les tankistes, j'espère que vous avez dépucelé Mr Pipomantis avec vos grosses chenilles, il traîne son petit canon par chez vous depuis peu.


Ouep, il a pu goûter aux joies de nos longs et gros canons  ::trollface::

----------


## deathdigger

> http://i.imgur.com/QLumf.jpg


Cette affiche est une calomnie, il ne s'agit pas d'un boulon.

----------


## Chan

> Ouep, il a pu goûter aux joies de nos longs et gros canons


Il a crié ? Hein ? Hein ?  :Bave:

----------


## OpiniatreA30ans

Ça fait plaisir de voir qu'il y a encore des gens qui se battent pour leur liberté d'expression.

----------


## titi3

> Il a crié ? Hein ? Hein ?


Pour ça oui, au point de couvrir le bruit des moteurs  ::P:

----------


## Marchemort

Il est passé où le topic ?  :tired:

----------


## Tibal51

> Je parlais pas de toi, mais des dizaines de grapilleurs dans les topics de dons et d'échange.
> Toi t'as simplement pas eu de bol en tombant pendant une maj du forum.
> 
> Il te suffit de participer au forum et en 1 ou 2 jours tu seras à 50 posts.
> La limitation c'est que pour les mecs qui s'inscrivent pour les dons et les reventes douteuses.


S'il faut quelques jours pour être à 50 posts, tu penses pas que ces grapilleurs y arriveront eux aussi ?

----------


## Marchemort

Kahn Lusth

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> S'il faut quelques jours pour être à 50 posts, tu penses pas que ces grapilleurs y arriveront eux aussi ?


Bof, t'oublies un truc essentiel: l'homowebus est un feignant. Poster 50 trucs pour pouvoir vendre un objet, ça découragera 95% des grappilleurs.

----------


## Da-Soth

> Kahn Lusth http://ragemaker.net/images/thumbs/A...ngMeNoText.png

----------


## LaVaBo

Moi j'aime tout le monde.


Elle est où ma médaille ?

----------


## Tibal51

> Bof, t'oublies un truc essentiel: l'homowebus est un feignant. Poster 50 trucs pour pouvoir vendre un objet, ça découragera 95% des grappilleurs.


Ouais c'est sûr que ça en découragera une partie. Après espérons que t'aies raison pour les 95%, histoire que les petits forumeux comme moi ne soient pas obligés de polluer ce forum pour rien  :;):

----------


## Aulren

De toute façon ceux qui postent uniquement pour ça seront bien vite repérés et se mangeront un retour de bâton.

----------


## ascdz

Vous fermez la mare aux connard ? Cool, mais est-ce que quelqu'un peut m'expliquer à quoi ça consistait, pour ma culture générale svp ? Merci !

----------


## birdienumnum

> Vous fermez la mare aux connard ? Cool, mais est-ce que quelqu'un peut m'expliquer à quoi ça consistait, pour ma culture générale svp ? Merci !


As-tu lu *Also Sprach Zarathoustra* ?

La réponse est dedans. (je te spoile pas  :;): )

----------


## Brocoli Man

> Vous fermez la mare aux connard ? Cool, mais est-ce que quelqu'un peut m'expliquer à quoi ça consistait, pour ma culture générale svp ? Merci !


C'était ce que l'on appelle un "sous-forum rempli de topics à flood", c'est à dire où tu peux poster un peu tout et n'importe quoi, à la manière d'un énorme "chat".
Il n'était accessible que pour les utilisateurs au dessus d'un certain nombre de posts, notamment pour éviter que google associe trop facilement "Canard PC" avec des mots grossiers.
Il découlait d'un ancien topic à flood nommé "le topic à b0b0" qui trainait dans la sous-section "Tout ou Rien" il y a quelques années.
Il était surtout fréquenté par un petit groupe d'habitués, mais tous ceux qui le désiraient pouvaient venir faire les idiots dedans.

La différence c'est que maintenant le flood est autorisé dans la section "tout ou rien" mais avec un peu plus de restrictions que dans feu la mare, ce qui n'est pas un problème en soi.

Voila  :;):

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Envoyé par ascdz
> 
> 
> Vous fermez la mare aux connard ? Cool, mais est-ce que quelqu'un peut m'expliquer à quoi ça consistait, pour ma culture générale svp ? Merci !
> 
> 
> As-tu lu *Also Sprach Zarathoustra* ?
> 
> La réponse est dedans. (je te spoile pas )


Le passage où Zarathoustra descend de la montagne en répétant "pute pute pute pute pute pute pute" ? Oui, c'est à peu près ça.

----------


## birdienumnum

> Le passage où Zarathoustra descend de la montagne en répétant "pute pute pute pute pute pute pute" ? Oui, c'est à peu près ça.


"Schlampe, Schlampe, Schlampe..."
Ca se la pète post-mod et ça lit même pas Friedrich dans la langue.

Jeanfoutre.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

Si j'apprenais l'allemand les tests de jeux teutons perdraient tout leur charme.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Celà dit, pour tous les mecs encore plus moralisateurs que moi (je n'aurais jamais cru que ça existe) la Mare aux Connards était loin d'être remplie de connards. Je précise pour les deux ou trois du fond qui ne cherchent pas plus loin que les titres.

----------


## Marchemort

Papy Jeckhyl :3 , ça fait longtemps  ::o:   :Emo:

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Cette affiche est une calomnie, il ne s'agit pas d'un boulon.
> 
> http://www.politis.fr/local/cache-vi...-3-3-7744e.jpg


Ah ouais bravo, on se la joue classe ouvrière et on sait pas distinguer un boulon d'un écrou.
Monsieur, je ne vous salue point.

----------


## Brocoli Man

> Le passage où Zarathoustra descend de la montagne en répétant "pute pute pute pute pute pute pute" ? Oui, c'est à peu près ça.


 :^_^:  Oui c'est une image de bon aloi. 
Il serait de bon ton que Kahrmit lui donne corps un jour, mes zygomatiques s'en délecteraient

----------


## clence

> Bouzour bouzour bouzour mes p'tits amis.
> On vous a laissé flooder pour voir ce qui en ressort et vraisemblablement vous êtes incapables de tenir un topic marresque qui :
> -Ne flood pas juste pour flooder
> -Ne sert pas à régler des comptes
> -Ne contient pas des posts dotés d'un seul vilain mot de 4 lettres et qu'on ne veut surtout pas voir référencé sur google
> 
> Vous remercierez donc les deux trois clowns qui nous ont convaincus que la simple fermeture de ce topic ne suffit pas à faire passer un message clair.
> Dorénavant et jusqu'à ce qu'on arrête de bouder, tout topic dont le seul intérêt est de flooder dans le vide sera accompagné de points.
> Merveilleux non?


10 jours  ::lol::

----------


## birdienumnum

Question, histoire d'éviter à l'avenir de se crever le cul pour essayer de faire un topic un peu marrant, vaudrait peut-être mieux créer un Comité de l'Humour Vrai qui examinerait les propositions, se réunirait en réunion puis contre-réunion, consulterait la Commission du Second Degré, et enfin rendrait un avis ?

Car on en revient à la Philosophie du Rire. Comment peut on concevoir une règle "drôle uniquement" sur des écrits publics ? Comment, à priori, peut-on savoir que l'on va faire rire (alors qu'il est tout à fait possible de savoir que l'on ne va pas faire rire. Si je dis à un quidam "je viole tes ancêtres et déterre tes descendants", je ne m'attends pas à une esclaffe de sa part) ? Doit-on se condamner au bête rire mécanique ? Ou a-t-on encore un minimum de liberté créatrice ?

----------


## Baron

> -Ne contient pas des posts dotés d'un seul vilain mot de 4 lettres et qu'on ne veut surtout pas voir référencé sur google


J'ai pas envie de chercher toutes les combinaisons possibles mais j'aurais bien voulu être éclairé...  :tired:

----------


## Menkar

"gcdj"

----------


## Anton

> J'ai pas envie de chercher toutes les combinaisons possibles mais j'aurais bien voulu être éclairé...


Je subodore la péripapètericienne plus connue sous le diminutif de.

Suis un peu aussi  :tired:

----------


## Flaya

> J'ai pas envie de chercher toutes les combinaisons possibles mais j'aurais bien voulu être éclairé...





> Le passage où Zarathoustra descend de la montagne en répétant "pute pute pute pute pute pute pute" ? Oui, c'est à peu près ça.


 :tired:

----------


## clence

C'est pas porn?

porn porn porn porn porn porn porn porn porn porn porn porn porn porn porn porn porn porn

----------


## [gik]

Bonjour. 
Le Bonjour est de bon aloi et j'aime la bienséance. Le Bonjour devrait donc servir à introduire les conversations autant que faire ce pute.

Concernant la Mare Vostrum je n'ai guère d'avis parce que c'était toujours les mêmes qui lolaient dedans, que ça faisait un peu consanguin et que je n'y ai jamais dit mots (qui ne dit mot, consanguin, c'est bien connu). Maintenant que c'est fini, vas falloir rentrer dans le moule bande de pédoncules.

Ensuite, mon avis quand même: C'etait le bordel car il y avait trop de germaine et pas assez de constance, alors que la constance elle est plus classe et ça manquait de sophie-stication.


Philippe Bouvard represent bitcheeeeez!

----------


## Baron

Bon finalement, y a des ultra combo dans tous les sens, on dira est vérité est là mais emmêlée.

Merci de votre participation  :tired:

----------


## [gik]

Oh que non tu ne le pas. Car la
  est

----------

